# ThrottleStop undervolting - warranty void? Dell NBD warranty



## kzak33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello,
I have question about warranty for Dell laptop. Is this software using is recorded by system in BIOS logs or something? I would like to perform undervolting by ThrottleStop on Dell Precision 5540 (which has warranty till 01/2022).
Can I loose my warranty?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2020)

@kzak33 - Only Dell can answer your warranty question. The answer you get might change depending on what rep you talk to.

Over 4 million people have downloaded ThrottleStop from TechPowerUp. Not a single user has ever told me that their warranty was void because they were running ThrottleStop. It is your computer. You can run whatever software you want on your computer. When you buy a car do you ask the company that built it what roads you can drive on? Of course not.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 29, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When you buy a car do you ask the company that built it what roads you can drive on? Of course not.


Technically if that road is a race track then using your vehicle in motor sports events can void the warranty, so not the best analogy.
But I highly doubt changing software settings will void a warranty on any laptop.


----------

